# Mystery cat



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,

Sometimes when I walk past a bush near where I live, I can see and hear a cat meowing! He/she is only in there sometimes. I don't know if he is a stray or not. I coaxed him out of the bush today and seemed quite timid. He/she looks like they have fleas! What should I do? Please help, I think he/she is homeless! (I've named he/she Shadow)


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Please tell me some advice! I don't know what to do! Take him or leave him?


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I would contact something like Cat Protection and tell them. They will hopefully be able to come and collect the cat. They will be able to check if it is chipped and reunite it with its owner if lost. Otherwise, hopefully they can rehome him once any problems have been sorted out.


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for your advice, if he/she doesn't have an owner, how could I keep him? I don't really want to call the RSPCA, I really want him as a pet!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can catch him do so, take him to a vet who will scan him to see if hes microchipped, then if he isnt you can take him home. The vet can advise you on defleaing and deworming products for him. You should advertise locally to make sure he isnt a lost pet with an owner out there looking for him though.


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with the above posts. I hope for the kitties sake that he/she is homeless, so that you can take him/her home and give him lots of care and attention. If he/she already has an owner, they should start taking more care of him/her!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

It would be great if you can look after Shadow. It sounds like you have decided you want to, so fingers crossed you can. Have you actually caught him/her and have in your house already. Definitely need to get the flea treatment under control asap. Good luck.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would put a bowl of dry food down by the bush so he can have something to eat, and also get to trust you


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

He/she isn't right near where I live but about a 5 minute walk from my house. The other day I brought some ham with me so Shadow could eat it but he/she wasn't there. Today I'm walking paat where Shadow hides hopefully he/she will be there!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Good luck with catching Shadow, keep us updated on what happens,_


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

go to see it closely and take her home because she is very pitiful


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I feel kinda evil if I catch him/her. Maybe if I coaxed all the way to my house. I'm too much of an animal softie to catch animals!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if you think he could be a stray try feeding him and getting his confidence but feed him regularly and at the same time each day. also i agree getting the cp involved and see if they can give you any advice or help.


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been doing some research on Battersea dogs and cats home and maybe I could take Shadow there. I saw him eating a pigeon yesterday in the bushes and I fed him cocktail sausages. When I went past the bush later that day, he wasn't there and the sausages weren't there either! I was thinking, if Shadow isn't a stray, why would he/she eat a pigeon AND 10 cocktail sausages? Hopefully Battersea will ring me today.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

if you can get a photo -upload it to animal search uk, mymoggy.com - if it is a lost one - they may have an owner looking already


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good idea! I haven't seen Shadwo for 2 days now. Hopefully she'll/he'll turn up tomorrow! I miss him/her!


----------



## Turboo789 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay! I saw Shadow today and I managed to get a picture of him/her! But their not very clear.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

upload it to the sites with a description - eg markings etc and where seen


----------

